# 2 males???????



## sonic123 (Nov 2, 2012)

http://www.deviantart.com/download/121866533/Cockatiel_threesome_by_kaddabo.jpg is it true i mean look at the picture 2 male are trying to mate with the female can that happen?


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Yes multiple males can mate with one female. Though they may be fighting over her at that moment.


----------



## Amyy (Apr 23, 2011)

i have a love triangle in my aviary currently...two males fighting over one female...
although one of the males is the female's biological brother....she prefers to mate with him than the other aggressive male tiel who is crazy about her...


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Amyy said:


> i have a love triangle in my aviary currently...two males fighting over one female...
> although one of the males is the female's biological brother....she prefers to mate with him than the other aggressive male tiel who is crazy about her...


If she lays any eggs, please shake or boil them. A sister brother pair could produce some seriously messed up babies, to be frank.


----------



## sonic123 (Nov 2, 2012)

oh ok i see


----------



## Shayla Fortune (Nov 29, 2012)

I love the females facial expression! She's all like "Finally! The attention that I deserve!" xD


----------



## Amyy (Apr 23, 2011)

bjknight93 said:


> If she lays any eggs, please shake or boil them. A sister brother pair could produce some seriously messed up babies, to be frank.


yes...i wouldnt let the eggs hatch anyway....so since she likes her borther too...breeding her is out of question completely...
she used to be crazy about a lutino tiel i used to own earlier last year...if my disgusting maid hadnt stolen him and her babies,he would have still been here...


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You could separate her brother out so that the other male can whoo her...until then he wont stand a chance against her brother.

I had a hen that would mate with two males. My first yr breeding, all three of them raised her babies together. The second yr, the males didn't want to get along. But yes, its completely possible.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> I had a hen that would mate with two males. My first yr breeding, all three of them raised her babies together. The second yr, the males didn't want to get along. But yes, its completely possible.


I don't think it's physically possible for both of them to mate with her at the exact same time (her legs would collapse lol) but it's definitely possible for a hen to have more than one mate.

When I first got Ladybug she had THREE mates. She also had five babies in the nest who didn't know exactly who their daddy was, and the three males took care of the kids while she loafed around. But for her next clutch she chose Pip to be her only mate, and she wouldn't let the two other males help with anything.


----------



## xNx (Jun 6, 2012)

bjknight93 said:


> If she lays any eggs, please shake or boil them. A sister brother pair could produce some seriously messed up babies, to be frank.


I think it's disgusting that people keep biologically related birds of the opposite sex together


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> I think it's disgusting that people keep biologically related birds of the opposite sex together


In an aviary situation, its not uncommon and there's nothing morally wrong with it. For instance, let's say I had a pair that gave me a lutino female and a male pied split to lutino. I wanted to keep both and got mates for them. The issue here is that ideally, I should separate the new pairs so they could bond because siblings are more inclined to mate with each other. But people don't KNOW that siblings are more inclined to mate with each other so they don't think anything about keeping them.


----------



## lilbear (Aug 2, 2012)

That is why I will not sell opposite sex babies from the same parents to one person just to make sure that do not end up breeding later down the road.


----------

